# NFPA 79 / UL508A Höhenmeter > 1000m



## gringoxy (20 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

in der NFPA 79 und allgemein in den Amerikanischen Normen ist immer ein Aufstellort bis 1000 Höhenmeter angegeben.

Was muss man beachten wenn man Produkte wie z.b. Schaltschränke oder Anlagen über 1000m in Amerika betreiben will ?

Die Höhenmeter haben nur Auswirkungen auf die Luft und Kriechstrecken die eingehalten werden müssen oder ?


----------



## winnman (20 März 2019)

Nicht nur die Abstände sondern auch die Wärmeabfuhr ist bei dünnerer Luft geringer. Es muss dann fast alles größer dimensioniert werden (Querschnitte, . . .) ev. kann man aber durch geringere Umgebungstemperaturen da was gewinnen.

Wir machen viel bei uns in den Bergen, am besten immer beim Lieferanten nachfragen und dann darauf achten dass das auch auf den Typenschildern, . . . entsprechend angegeben ist für welche Aufstellhöhe das ausgelegt ist.

Bei uns ist normalerweise auch alles für <=1000m ausgelegt.

In Amerika wird das ähnlich sein wie bei uns, Standard bis 1000m, darüber muss halt einzeln geschaut werden dass das Passt.


----------



## gringoxy (26 März 2019)

Danke für die Rückinfo, das hört sich im ersten Blick recht einfach an, aber stellt sich als recht schwierig raus.
Viel Hersteller haben in Ihren Datenblättern nur 1000 m stehen, vor allem wen sie ein Zulassung für USA haben.

Und bei Anfragen nach einem Derate für 2000 m winken sie dann ab, man müsste das selber testen. Sehr lustig, wir sind auch nur auf 800m .
Bei Speziellen Komponenten die der Kunde auch fordert gibt es keine Alternativen..

Wie geht Ihr mit sowas um ?


----------



## winnman (26 März 2019)

Na es gibt schon viele Hersteller die da Angaben machen und entsprechende Abminderungskurven haben.

Wenn in irgendeinem Bereich da nichts zu bekommen ist, würde ich mich an erhältliche Kurven für ähnliche Betriebsmittel halten und einen Sicherheitszuschlag rechnen.

Wie hoch soll denn die Anlage hinaus? bis 2500m würde ich obige Vorgehensweise nehmen, darüber ????


----------



## gringoxy (27 März 2019)

Morgen,

2000m sollen es sein. 

Die große Herausforderung ist bei der Anlage nicht die Abminderungskurven zu bestimmen sondern zu beweisen.
Die Schaltschränke werden ach 508A und CAN CSA 22.2 No14 und die Komplettanlage nach NFPA79, CAN CSA 22.2 301 und IEC 60204-1 zugelassen.
Hier wird vom NCB das Derating vom Hersteller gefordert. 

Aber das mit den Kurven für ähnliche Betriebsmittel ist eine sehr gut Idee, ich wird das mal beim NCB ansprechen ...

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

